# FreeBSD 11.2+ on CubieBoard3 (CubieTruck)  and Lamboo R1 (BananaPi R1)



## ogogon (Dec 7, 2018)

Dear Colleagues!

Please tell me the actual state of FreeBSD compatibility with these platforms.
I hope that someone works with them and can share relevant information.

1. Lamboo R1 (aka BananaPi R1)
Once I tried to work with this board, but there were a lot of problems:

Problems with a single ethernet interface
The complete absence of a driver for a homemade four-port interface
SATA unstable operation
Unavailability of a number of Wi-Fi modes.
In general, a complete nightmare, although the board itself is very attractive in terms of characteristics.

*If someone is working with this equipment now, please tell about the current state of its support by the system!*

2. CubieBoard3 (aka CubieTruck)
I remember that the system was supported by CubieBoard2, but there is no information about CubieBoard3 on the Wiki. (Or was I looking bad?)

*Please, tell me whether it is possible to work with the hard disk and on the network on it without any problems and failures.*

*Thank you in advance for the answer on the essence of the questions asked.*
_If you need to clarify the wording of the questions - tell me about it, my English is not very good._

Ogogon.


----------

